# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Presas y Represas >  Construcción de la Presa de la Cerrada de la Puerta (Jaen)

## Rafa

Esta actuación pretende asegurar el abastecimiento de la población del sureste peninsular de la provincia e impulsar la regeneración y adecuación ambiental de la zona, mediante la construcción de una presa de 289 hectómetros cúbicos. Este es un proyecto de regulación del Guadiana Menor con un presupuesto de 51 millones de euros.



*Entidades implicadas:*

Ministerio de Medio Ambiente, Medio Rural y Marino y Consejería de Medio Ambiente de la Junta de Andalucía




*Estado de la actuación:*


Esta infraestructura hidráulica cuenta con un proyecto muy avanzado




http://activa.jaen.es/medidas/presa-cerrada.html

----------

